# Hibernate + Axis2



## port29 (5. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich spiele gerade mit axis2 rum und habe mal so just for fun eine Artikelverwaltung geschrieben, die mit axis2 bzw. SOAP läuft. Der Datenzugriff findet per Hibernate statt. Doch nun habe ich ein Problem und weiß leider die Ursache dafür nicht. Ich bekomme einen Fehler:


```
java.lang.RuntimeException: org.apache.axis2.AxisFault: Mapping qname not fond for the package: org.hibernate.collection
```

Die wichtigsten Quellcodes sind folgende hier:

Klasse ShopItem:


```
private long itemId = 0;
	
	private String itemName;
	private String itemDescription1;
	private String itemDescription2;
	private long itemStock=-1;
	private Float itemPrice1;
	private Float itemPrice2;
	private int itemStatus;

	private java.util.Set<ItemDescription> itemDescription = new java.util.HashSet<ItemDescription>();

// die get / set Methoden habe ich jetzt hier weggelassen
```

Und hier werden die Artikeldaten abgerufen:

```
public ShopItem getShopItem(long shopItemId){
		session = openSession();
		
		ShopItem si =  (ShopItem)session.get(ShopItem.class, new Long(shopItemId));
		return si;
	}
```

Nun habe ich drei Sachen ausprobiert. 

Wenn Set im ShopItem Objekt einträge hat, funktioniert alles wunderbar. Es kommt auch kein Fehler

Ist Set "leer", so kommt der o.g. Fehler. Set ist aber nicht null. (toString ergibt folgendes: [])

Zum Schluss habe ich dann einfach mal ein neues HashSet erzeugt, da hat alles wieder funktioniert. Hat von euch jemand eine Idee, was genau der Fehler ist?


----------

